# BRANSON--VETERANS WEEK--Nov.8-15--Palace View GOLD CROWN --$385.00



## jeffwill (Oct 8, 2014)

As many of you know, Branson, Mo. is called the most patriotic city in America.  They have events all week leading up to a primo Veterans Day parade.  This is a prime week with most accommodations sold out.

I have two Palace View by Spinnaker 2bed/2bath lockoff condos available.  I have just advertised them in Springfield/Branson craigslist as 1bed/1bath units for $385. for the whole week.  This matches the lowest price in Branson, Motel 6, of only $55.00/night.  Holiday Inn Express is $135. and better hotels are $200. plus per night.

Palace View is an RCI Gold Crown Resort and is listed 5 star & number 15 out of 80 hotel/resorts in Branson.  You can see the floor plans @ www.spinnakerresorts.com .  The lockoffs are 2000 sq. ft.--so the A and B sides are large and comfortable.  If you want the complete 2b2b--A and B sides, the price is $700.00.

If you can't go--- tell a friend. 

This is the ONLY date, week 45, I have available in Branson.


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 10, 2014)

Has anyone out there been to Branson on Veterans week ?


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 11, 2014)

jeffwill said:


> Has anyone out there been to Branson on Veterans week ?



Yes, we've been there several times. The weather is usually good, pretty chilly, but nice. There are special events for veterans, discounts at some shows (not the big ones). A lot going on but not as crowded as the summer.

We'd jump on this offer but I already have plans.


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comment---- I wishI could go as well.


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 21, 2014)

Still have 2 units available.


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 28, 2014)

Evon will be in one of the units---- how about girl's week in Branson ?


----------



## jegall1 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Branson*

is it to late to rent the condo in Branson 
 Jim Gallaway jegall@att.net or
918-284-6071


----------



## jeffwill (Nov 7, 2014)

Last call-- two units are rented and two are left.


----------

